# Dutch Oven Apple Cobbler



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

12" dutch oven
2 cups flower
1-1/2 cups brown sugar
1 stick butter
1 cup white sugar
3/4 cup oatmeal
8-10 good size baking apples
1 teaspoon cinnamon (optional)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract (optional)

I use an apple peeler/corer so they come out like a curly fry, but you can just peel, core, and quarter the apples. dump them all into the dutch oven and add white sugar, mix to coat all. Let this sit for at least 10 minutes while you are preparing the rest.

Melt butter and add to remaining ingrediants in a bowl or ziplock. it should make a nice clumbly mixture.

spread the crubmly mixture ontop of the ontop of the apples.

If cooking in over cook at 350 for 30-40 minutes or until top is crunchy and apples are soft.

if cooking with charcoal place start about 20 peices and place 10 around the bottom in a circle just under the edge and the rest evenly spread ontop. spin the lid every 10 minutes or so. When you can smell the apples cooking wihtout removing the lid cook for another 5 minutes. Shuold be about 30 minutes.

Serve with ice cream or just by itself.

Warning: let it cool down a little before serving. the stuff will burn your mouth like LAVA until you can find a cold beverage to put the fire out.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

I must say, this stuff is delicious. It is very filling


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My friend does this with canned peaches, instead of apples.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Same can be done at home. It is the bomb !!

We use the same recipe. But.....

Every fall I buy and or pick apples for deer feeding. I sort through them and pick out the good ones...there are always many like bushels. I use a corer peeler like you do. After I have enough to fill a gallon zip lock bag I will add the the sugar, cinnamon, and vanilla we put them into the freezer. I think we have 12 bags left right now. When we have a hankering for some we pull a bag, thaw, and finsh like your recipe.

My son and I love it !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Going to try it tomorrow!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have Roberta whip you up some homemade icecream.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

She might melt it with her stare at the moment!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What did you do?? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Breath in and out!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL we all know that look Matt, and we all know that you did or said something to elicit it as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I still think its just breathing in and out!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Going to try it tomorrow!


So how did it turn out Matt? The cobbler that is.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Really good, you should try it Don.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I like to take mine off the heat just when the topping gets good and crisp. that usually means that the apples still have a firmer texture if not a slight crunch. If you leave it to long the topping will get mushy again and the apples will be more mushy also. It still taste plenty good but I like the textures when taken off while the topping is crisp.

By the way I use only Granny Smith Green Apples for this. I suppose you could use any kind of but is that I started doing it with and it was amazing so why change. haha.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have tried it and will agree that it is yummy.
Helmet has it right with the granny smiths and the timing they are tart enogh to contrast the sugar, and the crispy topping MMMMM.


----------

